# hilfe bei null.pointer.exception



## tribal (29. Nov 2015)

ich hab folgendes problem bei meiner uni hausaufgabe,
bei zeile 15 wird mir eine null.pointer.exception angezeigt. Egal was ich probiert hab, der fehler geht nicht weg, könnt ihr mir helfen?


```
public class Student {
	public int matrikelnummer;
	public String vorname;
	public String nachname;
}
public class Uni {
	public static int readInt(int n) {
		n = Terminal.askInt("Bitte Anzahl der Studenten eingeben: ");
		return n;
	}
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		int n = readInt(0);
		Student[] studenten = new Student[n];
		for (int i = 0; i < studenten.length; i++) {
			int j = i + 1;
			studenten[i].matrikelnummer = Terminal.askInt("Bitte die Matrikelnummer des " + j + ". Studenten eingeben: ");
			studenten[i].vorname = Terminal.askString("Bitte den Vornamen, des " + j + ". Studenten eingeben: ");
			studenten[i].nachname = Terminal.askString("BItte den Nachnamen, des " + j + ". Studenten eingeben: ");
		}
		for (int i = 0; i < studenten.length; i++) {
			int j = i + 1;
			System.out.println(j + ". Student:");
			System.out.println("Matrikelnummer:              " + studenten[i].matrikelnummer);
			System.out.println("Vorname:                " + studenten[i].vorname);
			System.out.println("Nachname:                           " + studenten[i].nachname);
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## Thallius (29. Nov 2015)

Ich kann keinen Fehler sehen. Welche Zeile ist denn Zeile 15?


----------



## Enceladus271 (29. Nov 2015)

Dein Array ist nach dem Erstellen nur mit null gefüllt. Es fehlt noch so was:

```
studenten[i] = new Student();
```


----------



## tribal (29. Nov 2015)

zeile 15 ist 
studenten_.matrikelnummer = Terminal.askInt("Bitte die Matrikelnummer des " + j + ". Studenten eingeben: ");
ich kann auch noch die objektklasse student hier reinschreiben falls es weiterhilft_


----------



## tribal (29. Nov 2015)

Enceladus271 hat gesagt.:


> Dein Array ist nach dem Erstellen nur mit null gefüllt. Es fehlt noch so was:
> 
> ```
> studenten[i] = new Student();
> ```



ahh okay vielen dank dafür, das hat geholfen


----------

